# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  تجدد الاحتجاجا في تركيا واردوغان سيقيم مسجدا بميدان التقسيم

## هدوء عاصف

*
تجدد الاحتجاجا في تركيا واردوغان سيقيم مسجدا بميدان التقسيم


وصف رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب اردوغان المحتجين في بلاده بأنهم "حفنة من المخربين" متحديا المعارضة بانها اذا نجحت في اخراج 100 الف متظاهر فانه سيجمع مليون مؤيد له مقابله، وقلل اردوغان  من شأن حركة الاحتجاج التي تعم البلاد منذ ثلاثة ايام والتي تخللتها مواجهات عنيفة بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين اوقعت مئات الجرحى.


مشروع تطوير ساحة "تقسيم" الذي
اشعل فتيل الغضب الشعبي

وكان آلاف المحتجين الأتراك قد عادوا للتجمع والتظاهر بميدان التقسيم بعد يومين من الاحتجاجات العنيفة التي أدت إلى اعتقال نحو ألف شخص. وتجددت المواجهات بين آلاف المتظاهرين وعناصر الأمن، مساء امس الأحد، بعد محاولات المتظاهرين التوجه إلى مكتب رئيس الوزراء التركي، رجب طيب اردوغان بمدينة إسطنبول.

واكد رئيس الوزراء اردوغان أمام جمع من مؤيديه امس الاحد، انه لن يتراجع عن مشروع تطوير ساحة "تقسيم" الذي اشعل فتيل الغضب الشعبي، مشددا على ان ما تشهده البلاد من احتجاجات عنيفة يقف وراءها "حفنة من المخربين". وتحداهم قائلا: "اذا ارادوا تنظيم تجمعات، اذا كانت هذه حركة اجتماعية، فعندما يجمعون 20 شخصا سأجمع 200 الف وعندما يجمعون 100 ألف شخص سأجمع مليون شخص من انصار حزبي".

وواصل اردوغان تحديه للمتظاهرين الذين يتهمونه بالتوجه نحو "اسلمة" المجتمع التركي، مؤكدا انه سيتم تشييد مسجد في ساحة تقسيم. وقال "نعم، سنقوم ايضا ببناء مسجد. ولن اطلب اذنا من رئيس حزب الشعب الديموقراطي (المعارض) او من حفنة من المخربين للقيام بذلك. وأضاف اردوغان "من صوتوا لنا (في الانتخابات) منحونا السلطة للقيام بهذا الامر". وقال "يصفونني بالديكتاتور. اذا كانوا يشبهون خادما متواضعا بالديكتاتور فانا لا اعرف ماذا اقول".

من جانبه قال وزير الإعلام السوري، عمران الزعبي، امس الأحد إن لا مبرر لحكومة رئيس الوزراء التركي، رجب طيب اردوغان، في اعتقال هذا الكم الهائل من المتظاهرين السلميين، داعيا إياه الى الإفراج عن معتقلي الفكر في البلاد. وجاء في تقرير نشر على وكالة الأنباء السورية الرسمية "سانا" أنه ما زالت هناك فرصة لأردوغان لوقف العنف في تركيا، وعليه احترام إرادة الشعب ومغادرة تركيا إلى الدوحة التي قد تستضيفه. وواصل الزعبي يقول أن إن استخدام العنف المفرط ليس صحيحا في مواجهة الشعب التركي والمتظاهرون ليسوا إرهابيين!.*

----------


## (dodo)

يا ويلي مش طبيعية المناظر
الله يسترنا يارب

----------

